# Male betta fins stuck together



## maryp911 (Apr 22, 2009)

HI all - I'm a newbie. I just have a question. My fish isn't like his normal self lately. I've been reading a lot of stuff on this site. It's so cool. Kinda overwhelming too. Had my fish for 1 month. First 2 wks in a small fish bowl. Upgraded to a 1.5 gal tank with whisper filter, 2 fake plants, gravel and a light. He was so happy being in a bigger tank. After reading all the stuff about filters I unplugged it today and also just this morning put a heater in. I don't know the temp right now. Going to get a therm.today (in an hour.) My daughter doesn't have a heater on her 3 gal tank and it's 72 degrees. So mine is probably close to that. He is staying near the heater. I set it to 79 degrees. I changed 30 percent of the water this morning. Yesterday I put in Fungus Clear a small piece of the tablet. His fins are not spreading out like they use to. They seem to be very tight (esp tail). His appearance isn't as good either. He is doing better than yesterday though. Swimming more but still not himself. I want to make him better. So much to learn. Yikes. I will upgrade in near future to a 5 gallon tank after reading all the comments. Oh, I also brought a sample of the water into Petco last night and they said everything was fine except the water was a little hard. I use Hinckley Springs water - declorinated and added a few drops of stress. Any advice. Oh, I forgot my cat did drink out of his tank about 6 days ago. I should not of allowed that. Opps.


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi dont know why your bettas fins are doing that. sounds like your doing what you should with him. I got mine last saturday. and hes very happy in the 5 gallon. not sure if he likes it 79 degrees but seems to be active. im feeding him the betta pellets that float called Gold. not sure if the cat drinking outa the tank did anything to the water of yours. but I have a cat. and they have tons of germs in their mouths.. hope your betta feels ok soon. he sounds happy.


----------



## maryp911 (Apr 22, 2009)

My fish is more active but still his rear tail fin looks like a needle. He hasn't flared in probably a week. I bought some aquarium salt today. Also put a small piece of the Jungle fungus clear in tank too. Before I did all that I changed 30% of the water again. The 1.5 gal tank is at 80 degrees. I really need to take out the gravel I heard that's not good either but don't want to stress him out right now. I really want to get a 5 gallon tank this weekend. My husband is going to think I'm nuts. I just got this tank 2 weeks ago. His head looks a little greyish. I used a magnifing glass to inspect him. He is eating his Betta bites. He had 4 today. I hope he gets better. Actually the top, bottom and tail fin are straight as can be. It's like they are glued together. I have been looking at all the different diseases but still don't know what he has. Any advise?


----------



## bigali (Apr 16, 2009)

The test strips that petco uses are not the best thing. as a matter of fact they said my water was fine and my fish were dying. It has been recomended to me that i get the api master test kit, u can get it at petco but find it on the web and see if they will price match it for you. heh my wife feels same way i bought a 29 gal and now i have 2 more 10 gallon and am trying to get more, funny. make sure you are declorinating your water, what r u using for that. also do u have any stress coat?


----------



## maryp911 (Apr 22, 2009)

Bigali - Thanks for the advice on the test strips. Will get those tomorrow. I have been going every day for something new. lol I use Hinckley Springs water that is declorinated and I use a few drops of the stress coat. I found some information on diseases and think he might have fungal infection. I ordered some Bettazing on line and will start that when it comes. In the meantime I am going to keep changing the water and give the Jungle fungus clear for a few days. I'm hoping his fins open back up soon.


----------



## bigali (Apr 16, 2009)

Lol i hope so too goood luck.. you an post some pics of your fish it might help id his issues


----------



## Faolanz123005 (Mar 28, 2015)

Of your betas fins are clamped in then your betta may be at risk of clamped fin diease. You can search for treatments online.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

The OP was from 2009. It's not likely that these posters are even on the forum anymore. It's usually not considered a good idea to respond to old posts. But thank you for your interest.


----------



## Faolanz123005 (Mar 28, 2015)

Hallyx said:


> The OP was from 2009. It's not likely that these posters are even on the forum anymore. It's usually not considered a good idea to respond to old posts. But thank you for your interest.


She/he did replie look above hallyx


----------



## Faolanz123005 (Mar 28, 2015)

Hallyx said:


> The OP was from 2009. It's not likely that these posters are even on the forum anymore. It's usually not considered a good idea to respond to old posts. But thank you for your interest.


It's fine Thx for the info hallyx


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Faolanz123005 said:


> She/he did replie look above hallyx




No one has replied in this thread since the year 2009. Please do not bring up threads that not have been posted in for many years. Thanks !


----------

